# 3 days 3 ways



## maximpep (Aug 19, 2014)

From now until wednesday at midnight take 40% off all orders
Thursday until midnight take 35% off all orders
Friday until midnight take 30% off all orders​


----------



## The-Doctor (Aug 23, 2014)

I have placed a lot of orders with these guys and they are top notch! Perfect TA/shipping time every time.


----------

